# Wicked Tuna Profit Margin



## CCC

Like this show, but would really like to see the break down with say 6500.00 fish, how much of that would be profit, after fuel, bait, boat payments, deckhands, and so on.


----------



## cody&ryand

I agree and if the numbers they are saying in the show are actually factual


----------



## Hired Hand

I watch it and I like it but I think a lot of it tv BS


----------



## SHunter

The Japanese pay big bucks for Blue Fin.


----------



## Rjw615

I like the show as well, I know some has to be drama but I assume they are actually catching the fish right?


----------



## 153 Large fish

I haven't seen anything fake, except for the rivalries. ...I think most fishermen have too much going on to worry about another boat, unless they are in the way....


----------



## kiefersdad

*My Split*

When I was in the Commercial Lobster business I usually paid 20% to a single deckhand and if we had two hands it was 15% each and the boat and myself got what was left. I didn't take expenses out first because when you starve your deckhand you starve the boat. The fuel, insurance, bait, gear repairs and all the time spent working before going offshore were thrown in because it was what you do. The guys working in the other boats may bust your chops at the dock but never when you were on the water. We never worried about being out and left because we could call any other boat and be sure the answer was, "I'm on my way". I've been towed in and towed others so far that my deckhands went to sleep and woke up and we were still on a tow. The fights make it fun on tv but you can rest assured that they are only for tv. Enjoy the entertainment. That's what it is.


----------



## MrFish

There are some good threads on this subject on THT. Do a search and you can spend hours reading them. Marciano is on there and comments a good bit.


----------



## sureicanfish

The hot tuna is saweet boat! And yes, ain't nothing "reality" with a camera crew following you around.


----------



## panhandleslim

Fishing and fish is just one part of their income. 

They get paid by the show and equipment that stands out in the show, like those Green Accurates, are probably Gratis.


----------



## Hook

All during history the middle man makes the most for the least effort!


----------



## Jaw Jacker

SHunter said:


> The Japanese pay big bucks for Blue Fin.


 Yeah!!! The 1st Tuna for 2013 sold to a Japanese Sushi Restaurant chain for $1.76 million. it was a 489# fish


----------



## scott44

Jaw Jacker said:


> Yeah!!! The 1st Tuna for 2013 sold to a Japanese Sushi Restaurant chain for $1.76 million. it was a 489# fish


I wonder how much the fisherman got?


----------



## amdoch

I actually met one of the main captains and chatted with him for a little. They obviously make decent money from the show but they actually also make some good side cash by providing charter services. You can imagine my expression when he told me the price of some of those tuna charters lol.


----------



## Justin618

amdoch said:


> I actually met one of the main captains and chatted with him for a little. They obviously make decent money from the show but they actually also make some good side cash by providing charter services. You can imagine my expression when he told me the price of some of those tuna charters lol.



Fv-tuna.com is actually cheaper than some charters around here. I went to his site and it was $1,800. If I wanted a big tuna I'd definitely get with him.


----------



## dannybye

Back in 1990 before I moved here A Portuguese friend asked me to come with him a lot. We fished Cape Cod, Block Island Sound. They paid give or take $10 a pound then. My day with him started around 4:00am and usually ended 9-10:00pm. He fished an 24' inboard Rampone 454 .. the very first of Contender type boats. It was wet but it would not pound ever. What a boat! We'd leave anyone and everyone on the bad days coming home .. din't mater if it was a 50footer. Get tih his first fished he ever caught was in a 17 foot Mitchell. a frikin bay boat and he was 25 miles out. He fished that boat until he cracked the hull. Mounted chair in bow. You fought fish then .. did not leave it in the rod holder.

Anyway he was good but even with fuel and bait practically free when you compare it to today there was no real money. A brutal life and we all know use a boat every day and you are going to pay big sooner or later. 

I loved going. There is nothing like fighting a Giant Blue Biggest biggest one he and I ever ever caught was 796lbs. A special life it is. Anyone ever seen the bumper sticker. " "My wife said if I go fishing one more time she is going to leave me .... God I'm going to miss her". His wife divorced him. 

Ok What might I catch if I go along the beach tomorrow ... have not fished in 2 years. going to take my bowrider out the pass in the morning and troll


----------



## gator7_5

These guys don't tuna fish commercially year round. I'm sure they run release charters and target other species, too. If they were making a yearly living based on those numbers alone, they wouldn't be able to afford rice and beans.


----------



## panhandleslim

dannybye said:


> Ok What might I catch if I go along the beach tomorrow ... have not fished in 2 years. going to take my bowrider out the pass in the morning and troll


You are likely to catch Kingfish, Spanish, could catch Mahi-Mahi, Redfish, Cobia maybe even a Tarpon or a Sailfish. You never know.


----------



## dannybye

Ok thanks for the info .. 

As for my new england tuna fish buddy your right offseason he caught whatever paid the bills. Generally that was cod and pollock fishing.


----------



## LopeAlong

Fuel isn't hurting those guys unless they're going to George's. I did some calculations and most of the holes they fish are about 20miles or less. Those lobster boats are pretty decent on fuel and they should be getting commercial price on fuel which is usually 20% cheaper (I'm paying $2.99 for my shrimp boat right now). My question is is the guy that buys the fish is he a broker or does he actually buy the fish then resale?


----------



## dannybye

Back in 1990, if we did not get in to late, they put them in what they called a coffin and flew them to Japan that night. Presumably to a main fish house/distributor in that country.


----------

